
Self siphoning beads (video) - ColinWright
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dQJBBklpQQ
======
jffry
There's a great follow-on video showing the effect in slow motion:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ukMId5fIi0](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ukMId5fIi0)

What that video sadly did not include was high-speed footage from the
beginning of the experiment, showing how the chain goes from its rest state
hanging over the lip of the beaker to forming the stable loop.

------
ColinWright
Here is slo-mo video of a stationary "shock wave" in the chain as it spirals
out of the container:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ukMId5fIi0#t=2m40s](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ukMId5fIi0#t=2m40s)

